# Another room box by Mary



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My lovely wife continues her Victorian storefront series:

http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/room030.html

All the flowers are hand made from colored paper.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Simply amazing! I truely enjoy seeing her work and get excited when I see a new post. She outdid herself again!!!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW! What scale is that John


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Each freaking flower was handmade! Incredible. Mary's done another great job. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Incredible work! I love this kind of thing!

Regards,
Fred
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bucwheat said:


> WOW! What scale is that John


Dollhouse scale is 1/12. The room is about a foot square, give or take.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

i said it one time before and i will say it again. what a fantastic job.
does she sell these?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope, no selling. It's all just for fun.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, John. Please tell her how great we all think it is (as if you wouldn't )


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> Wow, John. Please tell her how great we all think it is (as if you wouldn't )


Ditto that:thumbsup:
John I looked at all your Family Photos and pictures from over 100 years ago...I find this sort of stuff facinating...the clothes they wore and the everyday items that surround them...The old drafting tables and not a telephone in sight Mankind has progressed so much since then...but you know...when I look at these pictures ...and I know this sounds wierd but...I feel like I miss all this stuff from the past...
...anyone here ever get that feeling of missing something...but something you couldn't...or shouldn't miss at all...having not lived during that point in time?....
....Sorry for going off topic John...Those old Photo's your ancestors took have sent me to the Twilight Zone and back...seriously...
...and I think it was a nice trip...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Simply amazing. John, Mary is an artist of a truly fantastic caliber.


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Now That is incredible attention to detail


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

So when's she making a copy of your dungeon workshop? 

And you can make tiny models of your models.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I've suggested that! She wasn't at aaaallll interested. :lol:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Or a Star Fleet conference room? :wave:


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I love it. I also took a look at the other rooms she's made and they are just as fantastic!

I look forward to her next endeavor.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw "The Fantastic Mr Fox"over the weekend and thought about your wife's miniatures. If you're not familiar with it (unlikely), it's a stop-motiion, ala "Davey and Goliath" animation film with loads of great sets that rival Mary's pieces.
Great stuff!


----------

